# Green fees with a Course Membership HELP!



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

If you buy a normal Course Membership do you have to pay the same green fees as visitors or no green fees or what?


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Depends on the course, and membership conditions.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Gibby said:


> If you buy a normal Course Membership do you have to pay the same green fees as visitors or no green fees or what?


 What is the point of purchasing a membership if you have to pay green fees on top of that? If you pay for a full membership then there should be no charge for you to play after you pay that.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> What is the point of purchasing a membership if you have to pay green fees on top of that? If you pay for a full membership then there should be no charge for you to play after you pay that.


OK Good, just my friend plays at the best course in the Area and it costs just to be permitted to play there, then you pay £12.50 green fees on top of that.

In that case I'll be playing golf non-stop come new year! (Unless it snows...  )


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Gibby said:


> OK Good, just my friend plays at the best course in the Area and it costs just to be permitted to play there, then you pay £12.50 green fees on top of that.
> 
> In that case I'll be playing golf non-stop come new year! (Unless it snows...  )


OK so what does it cost to be "allowed" to play there?


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

U Grooves said:


> Depends on the course, and membership conditions.


I agree with this. 

There are exclusive clubs that charges an exorbitant amount and will not charge additional green fees, but will ding you in other things, like high(er) rates for guest/s, caddies, course maintenance fee, Pro-staff, etc...

There are semi-private courses that are generally open to the public, but a paid membership entitles you to tee time priorities only; OR certain amenities not available for the general public _i.e._ locker rooms, special tournaments, etc..

There are also club membership that will provide options on their available membership fees. Most expensive may not charge for green fees, but will limit your # of rounds/mo. A smaller fee may attach a discounted green fee rate; a cheaper membership cost that have very limited benefits, if not just priority on tee times. 

Then there's the Trump National  It's open to the public but the green fee, depending on how many times you play/mo, can equal to a mortgage payment, THEN they add what they call 'green fee tax'! 

Donald can explain what that is...


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

why dont you just ask the club you are looking to join? duh.


----------

